# Kittens for Guns



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

So, my husband, friend and I all had a good laugh today. Adam has been pestering me to let him get another gun, and I've been pestering him to let me get another kitten (my last and final pet for a looooooong time!). So tonight, after we picked him up from work, he starts pestering me again, and I go "Can I get a kitten!?" And he goes "Sure!" And my friend goes "Omg! You guys are trading guns for kittens! You know how bad that sounds?!" And we all just started cracking up. Granted, this was after she'd had four tang-bangers, or whatever they're called (I think it's Vodka, red bull and orange juice), and he'd worked eleven hours, and I'm just a complete goofball to begin with. So we all started laughing.

And I'm getting another kitten. XD This should be fun with the dogs.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Hahaha...that is pretty funny. Sounds like something my boyfriend and I would make an agreement over.  :biggrin:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Awesome trade! I love it! :biggrin:
Post pics. when you get him/her!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Ha! The last time I pestered Jon for another kitten we ended up with SideKick...now he's a little punk and gets into everything! Maybe you should reconsider....

Side note:

Are you going to feed your new kitty raw?


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Hmm... wonder what I can get in trade for a new puppy? :biggrin:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Make sure you get one from the Humane Society or Feline Rescue of Northern Nevada!


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

jdatwood said:


> Hmm... wonder what I can get in trade for a new puppy? :biggrin:


OMG! I'm sorry, but I just about died laughing!!!! Let me know what you work out!!! hehehehe.



rannmiller said:


> Make sure you get one from the Humane Society or Feline Rescue of Northern Nevada!


Adoptable Domestic Long Hair: PEGASUS: Petfinder

This is the kitty we're HOPING to get. But we're not keeping our hopes too high, knowing our previous luck with Petfinder and pets that had been adopted already. XP



danemama08 said:


> Are you going to feed your new kitty raw?


I think my husband might kill me, but it's an interesting idea. XP



saraj2878 said:


> Awesome trade! I love it! :biggrin:
> Post pics. when you get him/her!


You know I will.....with the gun! XDDD



harrkim120 said:


> Hahaha...that is pretty funny. Sounds like something my boyfriend and I would make an agreement over.  :biggrin:


hahahaha! Glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Meet Fritz:



















He's interested in the dogs, but totally freaked out when we put him in front of them while they were in their crates:










And Tricksie is ALL about him...He doesn't so much like her...yet. XP











We are currently deciding whether or not to keep the name, Fritz. We both think it's cute, but I'm kinda iffy on shelter/humane society names, because they're all way overdone. haha. What do you guys think? He's a TOTAL spaz, and if I hadn't already had a ferret named Spaz, I'd totally name him that. haha. We had our minds made up about this other little orange kitty named Butterscotch, but then we saw him and his brother climbing ALL over their crate, and couldn't resist. XDDD

And Tricksie wants NOTHING more than to play with him. He's, like, "OMG! NOOOO!" She's, like, "OMG! YEEEEEES!"

I wish I had the camera!!! So, he comes running out from exploring behind the crates, Tricksie runs out to meet him, and he comes to such a sudden stop that he did a handstand on his front paws! hahahaha.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Congrats on the new addition! He's very cute and I think the name fits him well! And you really should start him on raw because this is the best age to switch so, you will definitely lose your chance as he ages...



jdatwood said:


> Hmm... wonder what I can get in trade for a new puppy? :biggrin:


What do you want? New iPhone? New laptop? I'd be willing to compromise :wink:


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> What do you want? New iPhone? New laptop? I'd be willing to compromise :wink:


LMFAO! I think he wants the puppy. XP


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh so I get a new puppy AND a new toy!!! Sweet :biggrin:


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

I say you edit your posts, tell Jon you don't want another puppy, but then say "Unless.....I want a new _______!!!"


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> What do you want? New iPhone? New laptop? I'd be willing to compromise :wink:


Now wait a minute... I bought my new iPhone & my new laptop :wink:

methinks I'd be spending some $$ towards this hypothetical new puppy so... what do I get?? :biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I asked you that a few posts back? :tongue:


----------

